# Bad Copy of 24-70 f/2.8 II?



## R1-7D (Oct 6, 2013)

This is what my aperture sharpness curve looks like. This isn't normal, is it?


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 7, 2013)

So I noticed that for some reason my exposure compensation was activated when I did my initial test. 


This is what I got with everything set properly on the camera. Is it still normal to see dips like this, even at f/5.6?


----------



## teedidy (Oct 7, 2013)

I had the exact same thing with my first copy of this lens. I did return mine and got a better copy the 2nd time.


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 7, 2013)

teedidy said:


> I had the exact same thing with my first copy of this lens. I did return mine and got a better copy the 2nd time.



Exact same thing as in what the new chart looks like?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2013)

You get a curve like that when you have a decentered lens element. Exchange it, or have it repaired.


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You get a curve like that when you have a decentered lens element. Exchange it, or have it repaired.



That's what I was thinking too. 

Even with the new chart I've posted it still looks like a decentered element to you?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone have their own aperture sharpness chart for this lens they could throw up?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2013)

R1-7D said:


> Does anyone have their own aperture sharpness chart for this lens they could throw up?



I will give it a shot.


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 7, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have their own aperture sharpness chart for this lens they could throw up?
> ...



Thanks! Looking forward to seeing your graph.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2013)

R1-7D said:


> Does anyone have their own aperture sharpness chart for this lens they could throw up?


The second chart may be ok, some lenses do have a slight dip, but I'd still exchange it.
http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2012/11/ef-24-70-vs-ef-24-70-ii-aperture-sharpness-comparison/


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have their own aperture sharpness chart for this lens they could throw up?
> ...



I talked to the store, but because I have had the lens a month now, two weeks beyond their return/exchange date, the best they can do for me is send it to Canon. Guess I'll be going that route...


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 7, 2013)

So I have sent the lens off with the FoCal chart. They say there is a four to six week turn around time. 

Hopefully they don't screw things up even further...


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 8, 2013)

Waiting sucks... :-\


----------

